# Minecraft Server auf Raspberry pi 2?



## Grotix (27. Juli 2015)

Hey würde ein Minecraft Server auf einen Raspberry pi 2 laufen? wenn ja auch flüssig?

Wenn nein auf dem Banana pi?
Oder gibt es Alternativen zum Raspberry pi auf denen minecraft flüssig und ohne probleme läuft?


----------



## Bunny_Joe (27. Juli 2015)

Ja: <Stuff about="code" />: Raspberry Pi 2 - Minecraft Server

Und durch etwas googlen sieht man schnell, dass es mit bis zu 8 oder 10 Leuten ganz gut läuft.


----------



## Oromis16 (27. Juli 2015)

Hängt ganz vom Server ab, ein paar wenige Slots ohne sonderlich viele Plugins könnten gehen.


----------



## Grotix (27. Juli 2015)

Ok danke 

Nein nur Minecraft Vanilla ohne Plugins mit 5 Freunden  Also geht problemlos?


----------



## Oromis16 (27. Juli 2015)

Solle gehen


----------



## MezZo_Mix (27. Juli 2015)

Die Frage ist noch wie Stark ist dein Internet? Bei Holz Internet bringt selbst kein 8 Kerner was .


----------



## Grotix (27. Juli 2015)

20mb im download und 4mb im upload was ich so weiß


----------



## MezZo_Mix (27. Juli 2015)

Sollte reichen


----------



## Grotix (27. Juli 2015)

Ok dann geht das problemlos?


----------

